# Ipad gelé sur pomme et problème avec mot de passe



## AndreeAndree3 (19 Juillet 2017)

Bonjour,

J'ai un ipad 2 et sans crier garde (à moins qu'il ait fait une mise à jour à mon insu), il est gelé sur la pomme. Plus rien à faire, impossible de le faire démarrer (j'ai fait plusieurs fois peser sur Marche/Veille et sur le bouton principal), l'écran de l'iPad devient noir et reviens gelé sur la pomme. Je l'ai complètement déchargé et toujours rien. 

J'ai donc décidé de restaurer le ipad en utilisant iTunes et la dernière sauvegarde que j'ai sur mon ordinateur portable. Je réussi à faire partir la restauration ou une mise à jour, mais j'ai le message

 "iTunes n'a pas pu se connecter à l'iPad, car il est verrouillé par un mot de passe. Saisissez le code de cet ipad afin qu'il puisse être utilisé avec iTunes". 

JE CONNAIS le code de l'iPad, mais je ne trouve aucun moyen de l'entrer étant donné qu'il est complètement gelé sur la pomme (et il n'est pas branché sur l'Internet - j'ai essayé avec localisé mon iPad). 

Est-ce que quelqu'un peut m'aider à trouver une solution ? Merci d'avance, vos suggestions sont les bienvenues.

Andrée


----------



## Jura39 (19 Juillet 2017)

Avez vous essayer en mode DFU ?


----------

